# 68 69 gto/lemans compatible body parts



## young99 (Oct 4, 2010)

I just picked up a 68 gto which will need a good bit of restoration. I have been looking through parts books making a list of what I will need. 

I have a question I was hoping someone could help me with. Are 68 and 69 doors and front fenders the same? 

I am trying to gather up a few used parts to save some money.

Thanks!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

The doors will not work. The front fenders from a 69 GTO should work. Matt


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Unless something has changed very recently, you should avoid the aftermarket/reproduction front fenders. They fit poorly. You're better off with used fenders and (usually) lower patch panels. The patch panels fit well.

Also, if your door frames are solid, you can just replace the outer skins.


----------



## young99 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the updates. The front driver fender has a quite a bit of bondo and the driver door has a long dent in it. 

After looking at door skins the 68 and 69's looked so similar that's why I was wondering if the 2 where the same designs.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

young99 said:


> Thanks for the updates. The front driver fender has a quite a bit of bondo and the driver door has a long dent in it.
> 
> After looking at door skins the 68 and 69's looked so similar that's why I was wondering if the 2 where the same designs.


The door skins of a '68 and '69 are the same. The differences lie with the door frame due to '68's having a wing window whereas '69's do not. I have a ''68 project and a '69 part car. I carefully examined the doors on both and there are differences in the door frame, but the skins are the same.


----------

